
Yakhchāl - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakhchāl
======
onyva
It’s actually the colloquial name in Farsi for a “fridge”.

Previously also discussed here [https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-middle-
east-46569344/how-i...](https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-middle-
east-46569344/how-iran-made-ice-cream-2000-years-ago)

